# HOW MUCH WOULD YOUR 'v' MISS YOU???



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Stumbled across this and thought Whooowh!!!!

They Really, Really miss you when you've been away for a while. 

http://youtu.be/Jd1lX6x1Au0

Hobbsy


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

That looks like last night at our house - I had been gone for 4 days.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

They can never get close enough, can they? How adorable.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

In our case, since I use a wheelchair, he puts his upper body in my lap and tries to eat my face, and winds up backing me up until I run into a wall (I help a little by steering), and then he jumps up on my lap and licks me to death. I just try to keep from tipping over backwards.

(And yes, if I wanted to I could control him and keep him down.)


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Love that video. My husband seems to get a greeting like this everyday. Me...not so much but I'm with our V more.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

It's funny my puppy does this every time I lie down on the floor and whistle and make a high pitched noise and try to "hide" my face from kisses. Even if I've been around her the entire time.

Her "I missed you crazy" mode is shaking the whole body so hard she looks like she'd fall. And jumping!!


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

This is Tanner everyday when I get home from work. I can't even make eye contact or he will try and full out tackle me!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

He's pretty happy to see me when I get home from work! In about a month I have to leave him with some friends while I go to a family reunion. We've never actually been apart over night (it will probably be harder on me than him), and this will be for the better part of a week.

I am interested to see how he reacts when I finally pick him up...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Superb David, Ruby doesn't greet me like that, but she's never been separated from me (bar night time), she does greet my father in law like that though


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

At first I thought it was funny, but it kept going on and on. Not the dog, it's the owner who needs training. Sad. 

I can make my HSP  jump any time if I act like that.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

It's a cute video, all right! I think those high-pitched human squeals have a lot to do with the dog's excitability. Willie jumps straight up and down when I get home; sort of looks like a bucking bronco. It's really adorable! He never lays a paw on me, just jumps up and down!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

RubyRoo said:


> Love that video. My husband seems to get a greeting like this everyday. Me...not so much but I'm with our V more.


I'm with you RubyRoo. I get a greeting like this after being away for just a few hours.............. Isn't that normal????


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Its normal, if you dont mind. 

Mr Hobbsy gets two dogs greeting him, jumping over each other, and jumping up. ;D

I Mrs Hobbsy, get a little glance and a tail wiggle, and calm. 8)

Oz, your dogs better not greet me like that ???

Mrs Hobbsy


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Vizslas give the best greetings!
Skyy LOVES my husband, I get just a small tail wag from her.
Max on other hand acts like I was gone for months (even if I was only gone for 15 minutes).


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

If only I'm coming in, I do not allow Jake to jump up or greet me until I've set my things down. Then I let him go crazy and boy does he go crazy. The longer I'm gone, the bigger greeting I've get. My husband gets the same greeting when he comes home from work. The kids get a smaller version of the greeting but the greeting nonetheless. Now if the whole family is gone, I get it first, then he moves on to each of the other family members and back to me and then back to my husband and back to me lol......he's an equal opportunity lover!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

The greeting I get from Darcy is so loving,she just dives all over me ...I guess she does miss me...but not as much as I miss her when she is not around...


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

datacan, I have to agree that I found that owner quite annoying very high pitched and squeaky! funny dog though! 

H does what we call the 'bum wiggle' when we come in from work. He'll run around, wiggling, making a squeaking sound and with a toy in his mouth.

Think the toy thing is from the early puppy days when we used to shove one in his mouth in desperation to get him stop biting us.. :


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hbomb - Otto greets us just like that!!! (the wiggles and toy/bone in mouth) And it never gets old!


He does this in the morning too! Double time if he sleeps in the crate!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Ottosmama... If only h was that excited in the morning! We are lucky if we get so much as a head raise. At the weekends he doesn't surface till 11 am...lazy dog!


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

yes roxy is about half as bonkers as that one i left her for 10 days for the first time in april and i had allllooottt of kisses followed by not being left for about a week....sitting in my lap or behind me etc.
i dont mind it shes my girl and there is noone else she cuddles.... ;D


----------

